# "Garage Art" is in eye of the beholder, show us yours!



## thomask (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey folks, garage and man cave art is the newest "IN" thing. 

Share what you got or tell us what you would have if you could get it.

WE might even get our own reality show from this.

I am sure there are some surprises out there.


----------



## thomask (Mar 25, 2013)

I have collected a bunch of stuff but this is one of my most prized!

A garage can be many things to many people.  Enjoy! 

View attachment CCVETTS MACON MRCH 2013 001.jpg


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine is buried behind piles and piles of crap right now. it's gonna take me a week to find it.


----------



## thomask (Mar 26, 2013)

Like I said art is in the owners eye.  

My friends seem to have a varied selection of garage art but they *all* like calendars for some reason!

Any favorites from the past or present out there?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the old pinups from the 40's.


----------



## ME87 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not really sure this counts as art....but

picked up the skins from one of our driver's today. Might look cool hanging on a wall.


----------



## havasu (Apr 6, 2013)

Great score on the skins Allen!


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2013)

My 100% electric car. 

Garage art! 

View attachment cedar rr 091.jpg


----------



## Mickm (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have a few items in my shop I'll share.




Eco Air Meter and Martin Swartz Pump





Drink table with checkered top stools and company logo guarded by a 1/6 scale Spitfire





Tokeim 39 gas pump display I made and my shop logo sign recessed in a wood frame





Vendo 56 Coke machine which keeps brews cold for visiting friends. There's even a small dish of dimes on the top!





Antique Gas Globes illuminate above the row of cabinets.

I plan to add cabinet doors next to hide my junk lol.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## thomask (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Mickm,  

Neat ART there for sure.

Where do you find those nice globe lights, COOL.


----------



## Mickm (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi thomask,
Thanks for the kind words
The globe lights are a project I just completed. I have collected the globes over several years but recently decided I want to light them. To do this I machined an aluminum ring/base that is held in place by two drywall screws. The ring/base has a floor where I mounted a porcelain light fixture. Beneath this floor there is an opening on each side allowing entery/exit of the electrical wire. The globe is secured to the ring/base by three screws around the top of the ring. All lights assemblies are wired in tandum so they all come on at the same time.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## thomask (Apr 10, 2013)

Mickm

I would really like to get me some of those.  As a teen I worked at a Standard Oil and a GULF station.  I have two metal reproduction signes but a globe or two would be super all lit up.

Do you have a picture of the bases you made to share.  Wired all together sounds like a great idea, too.


----------



## Mickm (Apr 10, 2013)

thomask,
I'll try and shoot you a couple shots this evening and post.  
cheers!
Mickm


----------



## Mickm (Apr 10, 2013)

thomask,
Here are a couple shots of the globe stands. They are machined from 6061t-6 aluminum.




Here's a shot of the base. You can see the floor that mounts the porcelain light socket. Two dry wall screws secure it to the cabinet top.




In line wiring of the bases.




This is how it looks with the globe in position and secured by the three retaining screws.




The line of globes illuminated.

If you are interested, I will gladly share the machining print of the base.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2013)

I see an air vent, I'm jealous. I need to get on my garage.


----------



## thomask (Apr 10, 2013)

Mickm those are over the top.  Great work there, you have given me some ideas.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2013)

Also I need a mill.


----------



## havasu (Apr 11, 2013)

All I can say is ...really nice!


----------



## retrobob (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful. I really like the old soda machine! Is this your garage Retrobob?


----------



## retrobob (Aug 8, 2014)

havasu said:


> Beautiful. I really like the old soda machine! Is this your garage Retrobob?




Absolutely!  I call it my Vette Nest.  The coke machine is a 1957 that I restored myself.  I also built the back bar with mirror, bar, restored the stools, and designed the light fixtures.  The pinball machine is a 1047 Chicago Coin "Kilroy" unit that I also restored.  I also built a retro booth, which you cannot see in the picture.  It is an on going project and I make changes when I find new additions.  At the moment, I am looking for an old gas pump to restore.  

Thanks for your comment.  

Bob

P.S.  I have a 30 X 40 out building/shop where I keep all my junk!


----------



## Mickm (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi retrobob,
I really love your setup! 
I have a Vendo 56 that I keep cold beer in for when buddies come over. Everyone gets a blast out of taking the dime  from the plate on the top of the machine and inserting it into the machine, turning the handle and pulling out a ice cold long neck. Mine has been in use for many years and is starting to show it's age. I am about to build a new house and shop and I plan to restore my machine once I am in and ready for a project.
I'd love to see pics of the rest of your shop if you have some.
PS-I sent contact info for my gas pump guy. Let me know if you need anything more.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Aug 8, 2014)

Mickm said:


> Hi retrobob,
> I really love your setup!
> I have a Vendo 56 that I keep cold beer in for when buddies come over. Everyone gets a blast out of taking the dime  from the plate on the top of the machine and inserting it into the machine, turning the handle and pulling out a ice cold long neck. Mine has been in use for many years and is starting to show it's age. I am about to build a new house and shop and I plan to restore my machine once I am in and ready for a project.
> I'd love to see pics of the rest of your shop if you have some.
> ...


What you see in the picture is my garage (man cave) that is attached to my house.  I park my Vette on the right side and my wife parks her car on the left side.  My actual shop is a 30x40 out building in my back yard.  And no, you do not want to see my shop as it is upside down and inside out filled with clutter.  It is the reason I can have my "retro garage."  

Called the number you sent and the guy did not have anything at the moment.  I will have to search for something closer to my location.  If you have any leads, let me know.  I really want to do this project.   In the meantime, I may construct something of a replica from wood as I am a fairly accomplished woodworker.  Need to get going on this as I am becoming bored with summer.  Since I am retired, I have plenty of time.   Did the restore on the 1957 coke machine myself and also rebuilt the 1947 pinball machine.  Turned out great.  I, too, have a couple of slots for my long necks.  Yes, like your friends, mine do get a kick out of putting my dimes in the machine for a cold beer.  

Cheers!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Found a trunk full of neat stuff, free at a location that a old gasoline station was being razed. A box of trailer tail lights / lens, mechanical bead expander, antique speed wrench, trailer tires ( 12" ), Gates belt measuring system, a five inch Columbian vise, bolts / washers, and my favorites, one  three foot sign and a display piece. 

View attachment IMG_0922.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the sign, 36" x 30 ".  It was stuck up against the ceiling face up.  Owner was quite surprised but he did say anything that wasn't bolted down.  I did give him twenty five dollars for letting me dig through his removal process. 

View attachment IMG_0917.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2015)

Sweet score! I used to have neat stuff. Now I just have stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 2, 2015)

Chris said:


> Sweet score! I used to have neat stuff. Now I just have stuff.



I know what you mean...


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 8, 2015)

I checked the steel rack today and found a dog.  Moments later, another.  If this keeps up I will need a kennel license. 

View attachment IMG_4250.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 9, 2015)

That is really cool stuff. I recently saw a horse head made out of old horse shoes, spark plugs, and other metal crap and it was beautiful. It was the centerpiece at a high scale local restaurant. I'm sure it was pretty pricy.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 29, 2015)

I think garage art is how many old classics one can park in the garage. I'm up to eight.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

I am selling a truck today before it becomes garage art. It's an 06 F250 super duty that I just don't drive any more. A buddy is gonna get a great truck at about half the price of low blue book.


----------



## havasu (Jun 5, 2015)

I still need a truck there, buddy...


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2015)

It's gone now. It was a V10.Passed everything but a gas station.

Sure was pretty tho.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jul 25, 2015)

Went to a garage sale this morning.  Standing in the corner was an old C- curve roll top desk 24" wide by 47" long.  Beautiful patina, honey oak color with great functioning drawers and roll enclosure.  Don't really need a desk but could not resist the price of forty dollars.  I have an old matching swivel chair in the garage ceiling.
My garage is starting to look like an office with the desk and a five dollar NCR cash register that rings up totals with ease.  I guess I live in the past. 

View attachment IMG_4428.jpg


View attachment IMG_4439.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 26, 2015)

I really like them old cash registers.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jul 27, 2015)

The register was $5.00 at a garage sale.  Three keys were stuck down and the electric cord was cut off.  I knew it didn't work but five dollars buys a great conversation piece.  They call this a tombstone register due to its shape.  My friend worked for NCR for three decades.  He started servicing models like this.  He had it up and running like new in a matter of a couple hours.  Said it brought back old memories. I can't believe the steel inside this case as it weighs over 100#.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jul 29, 2015)

There is wall art & bench art, a fuel injection set up for a 1960 Corvette. 

View attachment IMG_4440.jpg


View attachment IMG_4441.jpg


----------

